# DX: DJD of the right knee



## jschmit0577 (Mar 11, 2014)

HELP! We are debating over the diagnosis 715.96 vs. 715.36? Our Providers use the diagnosis " DJD of the right knee" for injections in the office setting- No localized,generalized, primary or secondary! 

Which one do you use and is there any updated information besides from 2006?


----------



## RIckGarcia (Mar 11, 2014)

Code 715.36, Osteoarthrosis, localized, not specified whether primary or secondary, lower leg, is assigned for degenerative joint disease of the knee. When degenerative joint disease affects only one site but is not identified as primary or secondary, it is assigned to subcategory 715.3X

Rick Garcia MBA, CPC, CPC-I


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_02192007p38.shtml

The fourth-digit code assignment identifies whether the osteoarthritis is generalized or localized.

Generalized osteoarthritis (code 715.0x or 715.8x) affects many joints, while localized osteoarthritis affects the joints of one site. Localized osteoarthritis can be further broken down into two other categories: primary and secondary. Primary osteoarthritis (715.1x), also known as idiopathic, affects joints of one site with no known cause. Secondary osteoarthritis (715.2x) affects a joint of one site and is due to some external or internal injury or disease. If the localized osteoarthritis is not specified as primary or secondary, code 715.3x is assigned. Bilateral involvement of the same site is still considered localized and is included in the fifth digit for the site. Code 715.9x is assigned when it is not specified as generalized or localized.


----------

